# Colorful 6" Crypt?



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm looking for a colorful (red-ish) plant for my latest aquascape (submersed) and have decided that a _Cryptocoryne sp_. would be perfect, if I can find a colorful one that won't get over 6" tall (or something close to that). Color is more important than height since these will be the only colorful plants in the scape (everything else is a shade of green...except a couple _Echinodorus sp._ 'Oriental'. )

Any ideas? I read that 'Mi Oya' will get about the right height, but some of the photos I've seen of it are rather green.

-Dave


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Also, I believe that Mi Oya can get a lot taller than 6 inches. The so-called red wendtii, dark brown leaves on top, dark red on the bottom seems a little smaller than other wendtiis but it might also be able to get larger than 6 inches.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

My Pygmaea got around 8" tall under high light. has a pinkish underside and brown patches on the top under high light. pygmaea stands up fairly straight unlike wendtii which tends to grow flat when there is a lot of open space.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

WEll it all depends on your lighting. If it is high then you will have more choices, but if it is low then everything will try to grow bigger than 6". 
I have Mioya, but mine is mostly green, but it is also pretty young, and has stayed around 6", but with lots of light and iron in the substrate it should redden up your plant a ton.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

the one that GG was selling is colorful with tiger pattern and so far it stands around 5-6 inches long in my tank.


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

How about beckettii ''petchii'' , it stays about the right size and its submersed growth is always a nice rich red.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

What about C. usteriana x walkeri Mine look beautifull each leaf is a different color. I have yet to grow any submersed though I think it would be possible.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

isnt the usteriana walkerii cross too big? i have plain usteriana and is huge and plain walkerii is a good 10 incher...same with all the wendtiis i have and the becketii. this are all under water btw...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ghanzahfar ghori had some nice looking crypt noriis he was selling. maybe PM him. I have this unidentified one, but I dont have any heat packs so you'd have to wait on it.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

I bought a crypt from my LFS, no idea what it is, but the leaves are really, really pink, like almost flourescent, to the point where it looks fake. They told me it was rare, who knows though.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

PICTURE PLEASE! 
The only thing I can think of is C. Wendtii 'Florida Sunset'. But I would Love to see your rare crypt


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

chad320 said:


> Ghanzahfar ghori had some nice looking crypt noriis he was selling. maybe PM him. I have this unidentified one, but I dont have any heat packs so you'd have to wait on it.


Is the one you pictured the same as what ddavila06 is talking about? That is indeed a pretty pattern. I'll have to take a look at _C. norii_...I'm not familiar with that. Whichever I go with, I'm going to need about 7 - 12 plants at least. I like the look of the _C. beckettii_ 'petchii'. I may even overlook an excessive height in exchange for that kind of color.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

yes, thats what i was talking about, ask him! here is the thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/74417-fs-mini-pellia-crypt-nurii.html


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> I like the look of the _C. beckettii_ 'petchii'. I may even overlook an excessive height in exchange for that kind of color.


You should find 'petchii' much smaller growing than the ordinary becketti. Its only likely to get too tall if its over-shadowed or conjested. Either way if it does, just chop it down to an inch above gravel and it will grow back smaller for a few months.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Ghanzahfar ghori had some nice looking crypt noriis he was selling. maybe PM him. I have this unidentified one, but I dont have any heat packs so you'd have to wait on it.


wow Chad, do you still have that plant? i would love to try one in my tank! LMK


----------



## Coursair (Apr 18, 2011)

I have C. Nurii Pahang Mutated. It does have great patterns  
I just got mine. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry Dave, turns out when I put that in a high light situation it was a 'Tropica'

... and please excuse my typo earlier, I typed norii and I meant nurii. Thanks!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I am currently selling a very nice 5"-6" tall Nurii mother plant in the sale section that would be perfect for your setup!


----------

